

Swift Sort vs. C Sort – Apples to Apples, Part III - chucknelson
http://www.jessesquires.com/apples-to-apples-part-three/

======
chucknelson
I wonder if in the plans for Swift they have some sort of "surpass C
performance in all benchmarks" goal. That would be pretty impressive.

